# Crucial M4 Benchmark Werte in Ordnung?



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute meinen neuen Rechner erhalten und wollte mal fragen, ob die Werte meiner Crucial m4 128gb so in Ordnung sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin mir nicht sicher wegen der AHCI Treiber, hab jetzt die neusten von Intel genommen, war das richtig?
Sind die Werte gut?

Ach ja, hier noch mein System:

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 LE Rev. 3.0
Intel Core i5-2400 Box
8 GB Kit G Skill

Danke für eure HIlfe!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Ist die Platte an Sata III angeschlossen?
AHCI im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

Im Bios ist AHCI eingestellt.
Ich habe mir den Rechner bei Hardwareversand zusammenstellen lassen, weil ich nicht die große Ahnung von Hardware habe.
Ich nehme stark an, dass die Platte an den Sata III angeschlossen ist.
Sagen die Werte was anderes aus?
Wie kann ich das nachprüfen?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Lad dir mal Crystal Disk Info, öffne es und mach dann nen Screen von den du uns hochlädst.


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok, hier ist der Screenshot, ist wohl dann am Sata III angeschlossen, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab grad nochmal im rechner selbst geschaut und gesehen, dass die beiden weißen anschlüsse definitiv frei sind, 
also sata6g_1 und sata6g_2.
belegt sind dafür die blauen sata 3g_3 und sata3g_4.
also die falschen, oder?
gehen 2 kabel zu der ssd?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Also richtig angeschlossen ist sie.
Aber die Werte sehen zu niedrig aus.
Hast du Stromsparmodi in Windows aktiviert?
Vllt hilft dir dieser Guide weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

also ich hatte den "ausbalanciert" modus aktiviert, war das der grund?
ansonst hab ich aus dem von dir vorgeschlagenen thread eigentlich alles eingestellt.

ich frage mich noch, warum auf meinem mainboard die beiden sata6g steckplätze frei sind !?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Also laut Crystal Disk Info hängt die SSD am richtigen Port...
Würde mal um nen zweiten Bench bitten


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

ist gleich geblieben, alle werte so wie wie gleich, score um 2 punkte höher!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Dezember 2011)

Da müsste definitiv mehr drin sein, mich wundert auch das unter deiner Firmwareversion nicht "msahci" steht ?!
Hier mal zum Vergleich von meiner ...


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

mein mainboard sieht genauso aus, wie das hier auf dem bild.
http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/motherboards_asustek/115405_2245_draft.jpg

soll ich die ssd mal auf den weißen steckplatz setzen, also auf den SATA6G_1 ?
Der ist momentan nämlich frei und die SSD ist definitv an den SATA3G_1 angeschlossen (im Bild unten links)!!!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Dann solltest du sie umstecken.


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

ist es nur dieser eine anschluss oder muss noch ein anderer umgeschlossen werden?
habe wie gesagt nicht viel ahnung von hardware


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Kabel was von der SSD ans Board geht muss am Board umgesteckt werden.


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

ok, die werte sind sehr viel besser, nachdem ich den stecker umgesteckt hab.
hier der benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die WErte nun ok?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Dezember 2011)

Jipp, sieht gut aus 
kannst ja vergleichen mit meinen Screenshot auf der ersten Seite


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

ok, also brauch ich nix mehr verändern oder tunen? 
@*Singlecoreplayer250*: sind deine werte besser, wegen deines prozessors?

danke euch für eure hilfe!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, tut sich doch kaum was ...
Denke das sind normale Schwankungen die eh in der Praxis unmerkbar sind.


----------



## Richtschütze (8. Dezember 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> ...mich wundert auch das unter deiner Firmwareversion nicht "msahci" steht ?!



Weil er das hier schon drauf hat und es besser ist..Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2011)

Der Rapid Storage Kram bringt ein paar Punkte mehr. Außerdem aktuelle Chipsatztreiber.


----------



## Milkyway (28. Dezember 2011)

Meine Werte sind zwar besser als die ersten vom TO, aber auch nicht annärend so schnell wie die neuen.. was läuft da falsch? Hab das Gyganbite 790XTA-UD4 und die SSD hängt an nem SATA 6 Port, da bin ich mir recht sicher.. CrystalDiskInfo sagt SATA/600.

EDIT: Liegt laut Google am Marvel Controller? Geht da wirklich nicht mehr, bzw. macht das überhaupt nen Unterschied?


----------



## thom_cat (29. Dezember 2011)

die werte sind soweit schon ok. nur sata 6gb/s direkt über den chipsatz bringt richtig hohe werte.


----------



## Zotttel (30. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo,
also bei mir kann doch dann was nicht stimmen oder? Die SSD ist mit 3Gbit/s angebunden trotzdem sind die Werte doch unterirdisch

lg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Dezember 2011)

Könnte in dem Fall am NVIDIA Board liegen.


----------



## Zotttel (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, also am Board oder am Sata 2 Anschluss ?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde sagen, an beidem. Hast Du denn den neuesten Chipstatztreiber installiert?


----------



## thom_cat (1. Januar 2012)

in der regel können die nv chipsätze kein ahci wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, daher die niedrigen werte im benchmark.

gefüllt solltest du aber deutlich flotter als mit einer hdd unterwegs sein.


----------



## Pepe77 (8. Januar 2012)

Also meine Werte wundern mich auch etwas.
Lesen 
Schreiben 
Ist an einem SATA II angeschlossen.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

Pepe77 schrieb:


> Also meine Werte wundern mich auch etwas.
> Lesen
> Schreiben
> Ist an einem SATA II angeschlossen.
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


 
das ist ein lesefehler.
hast du die neuesten treiber(chipsatz, msahci) installiert?


----------



## jokr1337 (20. Januar 2012)

Zotttel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


 
Nein diese Werte sind total normal, da erstens Sata 3Gbit/s nicht mehr sind als 300MB/s und selbst das ist nur ein theoretischer Wert. Jeder Cotroller egal ob onboard oder über PCIe verschluckt einen kleinen Teil der Bandbreite.


----------

